# Happy Thanksgiving



## making_art (Oct 11, 2016)

Be calm and put your stretchy pants on!mg:


----------



## Mari (Oct 11, 2016)

I hope everyone had a nice day. It is always a difficult day for me but I got by with a little help from my friends :thanks:


----------



## rdw (Oct 11, 2016)

I hope everyone had a relaxing weekend and holiday. We spent the weekend on the Arrow Lakes in beautiful BC - my vision of paradise.


----------



## MHealthJo (Oct 11, 2016)

I just googled - looks very beautiful R!


----------

